# "Biss-Effekt"



## Bawla (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

normalerweise findet man ja meist im Tutorials.de-Forum, anderen Foren oder google fast alles was man zu Photoshop wissen will - diesmal war meine Suche leider vergebens.
Deswegen mein Thread-Start: ich suche einen Effekt der einen "Biss" bzw. ein "Abbeissen" möglichst realistiv darstellen kann. Wenn z.B. ein Stück einer Tischplatte rausgebissen wurde  

Vielleicht weiß jemand wie man so was am geschicktesten anstellt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## mgraf (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,
mehrere Möglichkeiten,
1: Tinte auf die eigenen Zähne aufmalen(es reicht die Bisskante), dann auf ein Blatt Papier beißen -> einscannen
2:von einem Stück Torte abbeissen ->fotografieren -> einscannen
3: nach einem Gebissabdruck googeln, Bsp 

Wobei mir die 2 Version mit Abstand am besten gefällt ;-)
So das wären alle schnellen Möglichkeiten die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen...

mfg michi


----------



## Bawla (5. Juni 2007)

Tortenbiss ...mhhhhh..ja bei kulinarischen Leckerbissen brauch ich nicht mal Photoshop.
Bei ner Tischplatte beiss ich schon nicht mehr so gern zu 

Meine Frage bezog sich halt eher auf die etwas weniger essbaren Gegenstände.
Weiß jemand wie ich - wieder mal die Tischkante als Beispiel - einen Teil so wegretuschieren kann dass es wie "abgebissen" aussieht?

@mgraf ... trotzdem besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mal über Yahoo.com und folgenden Begriffen "Photoshop Sandwitch Bite Tutorial" diese Seite gefunden: http://www.photoshopforfun.com/toast.htm

Kann man ja für die Tischkante abwandeln.

Alex

Nachtrag: Der Begriff "nibbled" kann eventuell auch bei der Suche helfen


----------

